# My wife's SER Spec V



## ocdpvw (Jul 22, 2010)

Hello everyone! I figured I'd stop in and say HI.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome :waving:

Very sharp-looking car indeed!!!


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks! I'm looking to make her car look like this when I'm done


----------



## ocdpvw (Jul 22, 2010)




----------



## KeyFob (Jul 28, 2010)

Nice car. Im sure you guys enjoy it.


----------

